# Harmie's babies:



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

Well...

here are a couple of mostly-dry pictures of Harmony's boys; Mayday and Pan. Mayday's the biggest by a pound or so - I think I will head out shortly with a pair of scales just to see how big they really are!

So, here's Pan:









Here's Mayday:









and here's them both together (Mayday left, and Pan right)









totally fluffsy pictures still to come =]
LW


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

very nice -- congrats


----------



## KatieT (Mar 20, 2011)

So cute, and I love the names! Congrats!


----------



## jglfainters (Jan 10, 2011)

cute babies. I really like the names!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Too cute...... :thumb:


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Too, too Cute! They look great, healthy... so adorable... how did you breed for Pink goaties?


----------



## jodief100 (Jan 15, 2011)

Very cute! What is the pink?


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

they are cuties


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

Very cute! Glad to see you around!!


----------



## jglfainters (Jan 10, 2011)

lol, they are just getting ready for Easter early. They want to be cute little pink bunnies


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

That could catch on!! And I thought moonspots were cool!


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

AW!

ok guys..lol, the pink is the skin showing through the wet hair, or it could be blood left over from birth..lol


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

Way too cute!!!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Awwww....ADORABLE!!!! Big boys too...glad Harmony had no issues with delivery.


----------



## Timothy Hay (Feb 12, 2011)

they are so cute!!!!!!!
I hope are pygmy does got bred because I really want baby's and seeing other peoples makes me want them more...


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

Those are big boys! But I am used to the minis so I guess all full-size kids look big to me. Good luck with them! :stars:


----------



## jduwall (Aug 7, 2009)

awww..they are too sweet~~!!! Happy Easter....


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

yeah they've got to be 10 - 11lb each! I never did get around to weighing them, unfortunately - but it's definitely VERY difficult trying to lift them both at once!

LW


----------

